
Brad Feld Proposes a Solution to the "Facebook Problem" - toffer
http://www.feld.com/blog/archives/2007/06/the_facebook_pr.html
======
byrneseyeview
This is the usual digital sharecropping that attracts about 95% of developers
but repels the 5% you'd really want.

